# $400/20hr Skiff Build Time-Lapse



## Drifter (Dec 13, 2018)

Inspiring me to build a boat for every species. Nice ride


----------



## Tigweld (Oct 26, 2017)

Very cool


----------



## Indoman (Jul 25, 2013)

Impressive! Beautiful rig.


----------



## GaG8tor (Jul 8, 2019)

Very cool


----------



## Czech_Mate (Jan 4, 2019)

Cool build & great video.


----------



## Capnredfish (Feb 1, 2012)

That’s bad ass. Get us an in action video.


----------



## Flatbroke426 (May 5, 2018)

Great job! Really cool!


----------



## Gatorgrizz27 (Apr 4, 2015)

Come on now, you’re making some of us look bad! I thought anything’s under 2 years to build was a success.


----------



## bryson (Jun 22, 2015)

Purpose built -- I dig it! Do you pole backwards from the bow or just creep along forward? We used to just creep along using our flounder gigs as poles.


----------



## ckrawlin (Oct 9, 2009)

I will post footage of the boat in action... Just need someone to hold the camera.

Everyone does it differently. I pole the boat forward from the bow, pushing along using the pole end without the gig. Some use skiffs with trolling motors.

Any lightweight shallow draft boat will work (carolina skiffs, etc), but purpose built commercial gigging skiffs are very narrow with lots of rocker, so they track straight and glide well. Being able to cover ground fast is the name of the game if you are looking to put pounds in the boat.


----------



## Tx_Whipray (Sep 4, 2015)

I always find it interesting how boats in different parts of the country evolve differently for similar use cases. This is a perfect example. In Texas, most of the flounder boats you see are big wide bottom jonboats with a small air motor in back and enough lights on the front to light up a football field. Yours is very cool, and I prefer the minimalist style.


----------



## kamy329 (May 28, 2018)

ckrawlin said:


> I missed having a small beater skiff to flounder gig from, so a long Saturday and handful of weeknights resulted in this....


where did you get the plans?


----------



## SomaliPirate (Feb 5, 2016)

Tx_Whipray said:


> I always find it interesting how boats in different parts of the country evolve differently for similar use cases. This is a perfect example. In Texas, most of the flounder boats you see are big wide bottom jonboats with a small air motor in back and enough lights on the front to light up a football field. Yours is very cool, and I prefer the minimalist style.


What is with the propeller on the poling platform? How does this work? It looks like something you would order from Acme to catch a pesky roadrunner.


----------



## Tx_Whipray (Sep 4, 2015)

SomaliPirate said:


> What is with the propeller on the poling platform? How does this work? It looks like something you would order from Acme to catch a pesky roadrunner.


That's how they propel themselves across the flat while gigging. I'm not a gigger, so I can't speak with complete authority, but I guess the water is either too shallow for a trolling motor, or they are worried about a troller spooking off fish (I can't imagine dragging an aluminum hull over oysters does much for their stealth, but like I said, I'm no expert)


----------



## SomaliPirate (Feb 5, 2016)

Tx_Whipray said:


> That's how they propel themselves across the flat while gigging. I'm not a gigger, so I can't speak with complete authority, but I guess the water is either too shallow for a trolling motor, or they are worried about a troller spooking off fish (I can't imagine dragging an aluminum hull over oysters does much for their stealth, but like I said, I'm no expert)


Weird, but whatever works I guess.


----------



## ckrawlin (Oct 9, 2009)

kamy329 said:


> where did you get the plans?


No plans... Just sketched it up and started cutting. Not a very sophisticated hull shape. I expected it to be wet, noisy, and rough riding, and it doesn't dissapoint.


----------



## Billy moore (Jan 13, 2018)

Awesome


----------



## WhiteDog70810 (May 6, 2008)

Very nice. You definitely work fast. Even a simple hull would take years for most folks.

Nate


----------



## WhiteDog70810 (May 6, 2008)

Tx_Whipray said:


> That's how they propel themselves across the flat while gigging. I'm not a gigger, so I can't speak with complete authority, but I guess the water is either too shallow for a trolling motor, or they are worried about a troller spooking off fish (I can't imagine dragging an aluminum hull over oysters does much for their stealth, but like I said, I'm no expert)


That is a bow fishing rig, which is basically the same general concept as a flounder gigging boat (shallow draft, quiet propulsion, lights). Those dinky little air boat motors are used because they don’t cause cavitation in the water and spook fish nor will the prop hit stumps. They won’t push the boat if the bottom is dragging, but you usually aren’t that shallow because the fish are too spooky and the lights send them running. I would rather pole, but lots of guys like technology.

Nate


----------



## Rhardee3 (May 10, 2020)

ckrawlin said:


> I missed having a small beater skiff to flounder gig from, so a long Saturday and handful of weeknights resulted in this....


I need to know where you get your materials


----------



## ckrawlin (Oct 9, 2009)

I bought plywood and Douglas Fir from World Panel in Riviera Beach. I use Fiberglass Florida or Boat Builders Central for resin, cloth, etc.


----------



## ckrawlin (Oct 9, 2009)

ckrawlin said:


> I bought plywood and Douglas Fir from World Panel in Riviera Beach. I use Fiberglass Florida or Boat Builders Central for resin, cloth, etc.


If it seems inexpensive, it is probably because it built almost entirely from 4mm ply ($51 per sheet) with only a 36" wide strip of 6oz glass on the bottom. It is very light, so it runs with a 6hp, but not very rugged. Would build heavier next go round.


----------



## Rhardee3 (May 10, 2020)

ckrawlin said:


> If it seems inexpensive, it is probably because it built almost entirely from 4mm ply ($51 per sheet) with only a 36" wide strip of 6oz glass on the bottom. It is very light, so it runs with a 6hp, but not very rugged. Would build heavier next go round.


You only used on layer of 6oz glass on the bottom


----------

